# Acepromazine- an inquiry



## Rashmi Kumar (Apr 7, 2006)

Long time since I have been here. :| 

I know that Acepromazine is commonly used medication to calm dogs.

My dog Matrix is due for his blood test as he has been on HeartGard Medication for 13 months now. Last visit was unsuccessful, as he did not allow the techs to draw the blood and they messed up the situation so even I could not hold him down. 

I was able to ask Will very briefly about the medicine. He also said that it is commonly used. I will be picking up the dose today and wanted to be aware of any side effects and or any other factors associated with it.

I got some information on this website:
http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dogace.html

Thanks,- Rashmi


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Rashmi,

As you know, all drugs have possible side effects.

Here are known possibilities for this one:
http://www.wedgewoodpharmacy.com/monographs/AcepromazineMaleate.asp

But it's one of the better-tolerated meds used to calm aggression, from all I have read.

Good luck, Rashmi..... post back how it goes, OK?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

*ace*

Ace is also very widely used with horses to calm & quiet them. In smaller doses it will calm without actually sedating the horse, so that the horse can be walked & in some cases of very very small doses ridden...in larger doses it will act as a sedative. (but not a true surgical procedure sedation)...Horses knees lock & so can be put under a certain level of sedation & still remain standing safely without falling over-usually for use as stated below & for small in barn medical procedures. It is often used in smaller doses to ship and or shoe anxious & fractious horses. I suspect it uses are similar in dogs. I would always err on the side of the smallest dose to get the desired effect. You can always redose with a smallish amount if the lesser dose does not do the job intended. Some aninals (like some humans) are more sensitive to this type of drug than others. I found this out the hard way...as my horse is a "cheap date" & is not very tollerant of sedation drugs. For him a dose for a 'normal' horse is an overdose for him & will actually almost lay him down. Just food for thought.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Hopefully not too late for an addition. In seeing literally hundreds of dogs (and cats) "ace"'d over the years, I will say that MOST animals it works well. However, some animals actually get MORE aggressive. Some get absolutely goofy friendly stagger-y drunk, some get just subdued/sleepy, but the odd one here and there will want to eat your face. 

The important point here is, even if under normal circumstances your dog would never bite you, be aware of the possibility of confusion on his part. One of my Dobes was that way on Ace. You put him in his crate or a run and didn't fool with him until he was completely back to himself. Guess he was just a "mean drunk". :wink:


----------



## Rashmi Kumar (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey guys,

Thanks a lot everyone. I had the blood test done. He was fine 
I read on the website that the recommended dose is .25 to 1mg per pound. Each tablet that my Vet gave was 25mg; so I took out little bit to make it 20 mg for him. As he is 85 pounds. 
Got the results also. Negative. Good overall.  

He was just calm enough for us to take the blood test. He was still alert. I guess because I gave him the minimum required dosage with lot of fluids and little food. I was told to give him the tablet without food. But I didn't think that made any sense as he could have thrown up and/or dehyrated consedering the temp out here in nyc.

Rashmi


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Rashmi Kumar said:


> Hey guys, Thanks a lot everyone. I had the blood test done. He was fine
> ......Rashmi


That's GREAT, Rashmi!


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Rashmi,

So glad things went well for you and your pup!!!

Will add that I have had horses that became agitated and harder to handle under the influence of Ace, same with a few dogs. Not sure about the intestinal side-effects the Acepromazine granules has on dogs but know from experience that it will cause colic in horses.

Maybe he will be calmer as he gets older dealing with vet procedures.

Regards,
Debbie


----------

